# successfully plant young/undeveloped ludwigia and microsword?



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

So I have had Microsword in my tank for a while, but I pretty much just have it "pinned" to the front glass of my tank for now. I can't really figure out what I'm supposed to do to actually plant it. My fish keep uprooting them somehow because I'm coming home to them floating at the top of my tank. This doesn't happen every day, but its getting annoying. I guess it'd probably be easier to put it in a pot, but then it won't really spread. When I bought the stuff, it doesn't really have a root structure(even now it doesn't)

Same problem with the ludwigia. It is needle leaf and very small right now, about 1.5"-2" tall right now. I pretty much did the same procedure as the microsword and I just got home to one of the clumps floating with my microsword. Kind of annoying and irritating...

Any suggestions?


----------

